# Trouble Formatting .txt For FA



## Myasa (Jun 23, 2009)

I use a Mac, and the only way I can save my stories in .txt is through Microsoft Word. As such, I cannot find a way to format it in Word so where I submit the file the " and ' do not appear as the missing symbol diamonds. I somehow lucked out on my first submission, but I cannot understand why these common symbols are being lost in translation. Can anyone provide some assistance?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 23, 2009)

maybe notepad++ can solve this problem:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/notepad-plus/

Otherwise, I'd try this one:
http://www.drvsource.net/downloads/freeware/
(virus-scan it, just to be sure...)


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 23, 2009)

When you save as a text file in MS Word, it should ask you at some point regarding the encoding you wish to use. Select UTF-8.


----------



## Myasa (Jun 23, 2009)

That worked, Xipoid! Thanks a ton! ^^


----------



## Henk86 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a similar problem. It's like nothing I try works.


----------



## Shouden (Jun 23, 2009)

Myasa said:


> I use a Mac, and the only way I can save my stories in .txt is through Microsoft Word. As such, I cannot find a way to format it in Word so where I submit the file the " and ' do not appear as the missing symbol diamonds. I somehow lucked out on my first submission, but I cannot understand why these common symbols are being lost in translation. Can anyone provide some assistance?





something I do, is upload my stories to GoogleDocs then download them as .txt. which gets rid of all the formatting.

But there should be a "turn off SmartQuotes" thing for Macs....are you using Pages or did you actually spend $200+ on MS Office for Mac?


----------

